# looking for work..



## jamesarobbo (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I know that there are specific expat forums but i'm having trouble finding the info that i'm looking for. I'd like to move over to Abruzzo, specifically Pescara or Montesilvano areas and i'm trying to find job opportunities...i really don't mind what i do, as long as i'd be working...can anyone help?

Thanks so much


----------

